# La gentoo a encore du travail ...

## Bouiaw

Après un mois passé avec ma Gentoo, j'ai fais un peu de place sur mon HD pour installer la mandrake 9.0, juste pour tester. Une fois installée, je me suis rendu compte, comparativement, que ma gentoo était (beaucoup) plus lente, moins stable. Pour la stabilité, passe encore, mais la différence de rapidité m'a vraiment étonné. KDE est plus rapide sur la mandrake. Pour en avoir le coeur net, j'ai même refait une install de la 1.4rc1 "from scratch" : même constat.

J'ai vérifié la config, les options activées, et tout et tout. Je suis quasiement sur que ma gentoo est bien configurée.

Pourtant, elle est censé être super optimisée pour mon système. Je comprend pas.

Quelqu'un a-t'il une idée de la cause de cette différence, surtout dans ce sens (Mandrake + rapide que Gentoo)

PS Evitez les Trolls, c'est juste une constation, c'est tout !

----------

## gillesg

si tu penses vraiment cela, tu devrais poster dans le forum Anglais, car cela a un impact tres important sur l'utilisation future de Gentoo pour beaucoup de gens.

Gilles

----------

## Bouiaw

Tu as raison, c'est fait ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=16603

Il y avait déjà un topic qui portait (à peu près) sur le sujet.

----------

## TGL

As-tu songé à essayer le kernel mdk sur ta gentoo, juste pour voir ?

----------

## Bouiaw

Non, c'est vrai. J'essayerai ...

----------

## dioxmat

hum ton titre est trompeur :)

personellement, c'est l'inverse ici :) il faut faire tres attention a la config noyeau - low latency, preempt, tout ca -, a la config kde (ils nont pas la meme par defaut, ni le meme theme), etc, etc.. plus utiliser des trucs genre tmpfs pour accelerer, fam-oss, etc..

----------

